# Catskill Dayhike Suggestions?



## Greg (Aug 17, 2001)

Hello all - Hoping to do a dayhike in the Catskills this Sunday. Looking for a 6-10 miles hike. It doesn't look like there are too many loop hikes (not based on the old maps of the area that I have anyway). The hikes I'm considering are:
From Route 47, Phoenicia-East Branch Trail to Curtis-Ormsbee Trail to Wittenberg-Cornell-Slide Trail to Slide summit (4180'). Return Wittenberg-Cornell-Slide Trail to Phoenicia-East Branch Trail to parking lot on Route 47.
From Route 47, Phoenicia-East Branch Trail to Giant Ledge-Panther-Fox Hollow Trail to Giant Ledge (3200') and then to Panther Mountain (3720'). Return - same route.
Black Dome Trail off of Route 40 to Black Dome (3980'). Return - same route.
Thoughts? Any other/better suggestions? TIA :grin:


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 23, 2001)

My thoughts on the three hikes:

if I'm reading right, you are looking at loop over Wittenberg, Cornell & Slide.  If so, it's more than ten miles.  I did same loop but from Woodland Valley Start.  Route mentioned in all three trips are County Routes.  Route 41 in Salisbury is great wide open road in comparison to these.  I'm very tempted to say (about 80% sure) that the trail from the lot for Curtis Ormsbee to teh other lot is CR 47 (Curtis Ormsbee trail named after two AMC'ers who died on C-Path in either 1900 or 1901 prior to Lakes Hut)

On a clear day, best view should be from Wittenberg ledge.  (I've been once in fog but ledge was wide open) I've also been up Slide & Cornell from CR 47 & distance would be about right.  Decent drop between the two peaks.  If this option, if clear I'd do some hike that hits Wittenberg, IMO from Woodland Valley, if views iffy, then teh other two.  They have some views in case it's better than expected.

Have not done Panther & Giant Ledge but have seen Ledge from Slide & I have it lined up as my next probable winter hike in Catskills.
 ledge looks like great wide open vista

Getting to Black Dome trailhead is a little tricky but not bad.  This is where I started my last Catskill trip (in July also did Thomas Cole & Blackhead).  Up & back is barely six miles.  I'd also do Blackhead as it's just another 1.2 (.6 each way)  A decent loop can be done using part of Escarpment Trail.  (Did this with a friend in 1/97 in reverse. below Blackhead it's steep so down was a bad idea with snow) I'd go up trail (don't have map here) that links Escarpment to CR 40 then up Escarpment to Blackhead, across to Black Dome & then backtrack to col & down to car.  IMO, Thomas Cole was not worth the visit.

Word of caution, Some trails in Catskills have Stinging Nettles. (I'm no botanist but so I don't know real name)  This plant if contacted with bare skin will provide an itching feeling for a couple of minutes you will find most annoying.  Nothing long term but it is best reason I can think of for winter hiking in Catskills.

Enjoy which ever trip you take.


----------

